# wax melting



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

The wax when too hot can catch fire like petrol.
It will burn like a grease fire!

The issue is that you don't want a open flame.

If you are just melting and not rendering, get an ele fryer from wal-mart with a thermastatic(sp) control. Start low and slowing move the heat up til you have the temp you want.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

There are electric type burners or presto pots. No open flame, but should be attended at all times of course.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I use a rice cooker at times. Just hit the switch to heat it up...


http://www.beesource.com/forums/showpost.php?p=531032&postcount=1


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I kinda have a idea how many hives you have, and what I use for 20 hives is a small crockpot. If you really feel that you need something bigger, go and get one at sams. You might spend $35 on one. 

mike


----------



## avalonweddingsbcs (May 2, 2010)

actually only have 4 hives.. but i have 50 in my house im going to put bees in this spring... so im spliting, swarm trapping, and getting packages....

but i have a wedding facility and thought it would be nice to have candles for the brides..

and im trying to get the locals to save me their wax too...


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Is that 50 deeps with tops and bottoms or nuc boxes and such? That is a lot, about as much as I have right now. 

mike


----------



## avalonweddingsbcs (May 2, 2010)

50 deeps, tops and bottoms.. + 12 nucs, + tops and bottoms..

may not do anywhere near that many, but i got em if i need em..

the wedding place is brown and dead, so i dont do a lot of landscaping in the winter... so for the past 2 months i got bored and built hives... i just like to build things.. 

d


----------

